# Elk Mount Help!!



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

I would like a little input on how my sister should mount her bull. We are thinking a semi sneak with either a right or left turn. Let me me know you all think and provide some pictures if possible. Thanks. Here is the bull. viewtopic.php?f=8&t=28634


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

saw the skull plate off and screw it into the wall above the fireplace...more money for arrows, ground blinds, treestands, binos, etc


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I would go with more of a bugle with a right turn or strait out. that just me and tell your sister congrats on a nice bull.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Celling space can be an issue,,All of the 13 Ft areas in my home already had
mounts when I harvested the "goofy elk"...
I had a "low roof" sneak left mount done so it would fit in a room with an angled celling.
Were the left antler touches the roof,,the celling is 10 ft high..
[attachment=0:hm8rgkw3]100_2255.jpg[/attachment:hm8rgkw3]

This is the view from the dining room..[attachment=2:hm8rgkw3]100_2254.jpg[/attachment:hm8rgkw3]

Here is one of my bulls were the celling is 13ft.
[attachment=1:hm8rgkw3]100_2263.jpg[/attachment:hm8rgkw3]
This mount is more of a heads up,,alert,,slight turn right.

For that bull your sis shot,,a heads up mount would need at least a 14 ft celling
to look right.......


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

nice bull! that straight G1 is neat.

the only options im aware of for such a bull are semi sneaks with extra wall clearance for the beams or a pedistal.


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

I had mine done on a pedestal I have 8' ceilings.


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

One of my other bulls on a sneek.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I like the semi-sneak mounts from certain form suppliers. Take the antlers over to your taxidermist and talk about what will display it the best. Hold the antlers in the position which the bull will be mounted and you can see how different antler positions make antlers shrink or grow. If that were my bull and I wanted to hang him on the wall, I'd throw him on a semi-sneak, relaxed pose turned either way, with a heavy off-set shoulder. I think he would look great on a pedestal, crank his head around, mouth closed, sniffing the air- of course that gets more expensive..... Looks like you guys had a great time.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

If space and $$$ are an issue, then have a nice european done and get a skull hooker(skullhooker.com) to mount it to the wall. Do take pics and share when it is finished.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

The look of the pedestal mounts are really growing on me. They seem more "real" to me for some reason. Can't put my finger on it....


----------

